# Can frozen sperm be moved internationally?



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Aussie in London thinking of continuing tx in Aus. Prob a stupid question but can my DH's frozen sperm be sent there, and if so does it cost a fortune?

Thanks,

GelatoGirl x


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

yes sperm can be moved give Costas a ring on 02073570001 or 07956238260


----------

